# [Xonar DX] microphone stéréo très atténué (virtuoso.o ?)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

La carte Asus Xonar DX dispose d'une entrée mini-jack 3,5 mm qui sert à la fois pour le LINE-IN, le MIC-IN et le SPDIF-OUT (au biais d'un petit adaptateur)

J'ai demandé un échange de cette carte par suspicion d'un défaut matériel. J'en dispose donc de deux. Le problème persiste sur la carte nouvellement reçue.

J'ai testé nombre de microphones stéréo (dont plusieurs neufs) avec Audacity et également sur une autre machine de référence (Portable Asus N73SM)

Pour tous mes tests sur la machine de référence, les voies droite et gauche de l'entrée microphone sont naturellement équilibrées.

Pour tous mes tests sur le micro-serveur n40l où se trouve la Xonar DX, la voie droite est fortement atténuée.

Pour Audacity, et sur les deux machines, j'ai les réglages : "Hôte audio - Alsa", "Périphérique d'entrée - default" et "Canaux d'entrée - 2 canaux d'entrée (stéréo)"

Il n'y a pas de balance particulière (alsamixer) pour l'entrée microphone de la Xonar DX ;

Pire, pour prouver le problème, je dois établir avec Pavucontrol une balance 100% 0,00 dB pour la voie gauche et 153% 11,00 dB pour la voie droite de l'entrée microphone pour que le vu-mètre d'Audacity montre des niveaux équivalents pour les deux voies mais cela pour une ambiance silencieuse. Dès lors que je produit du son, le niveau de la voie gauche reprends largement le dessus et ce, même avec les réglages cités.

```
rem@n40l ~ $ uname -a

Linux n40l 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #10 SMP Wed Sep 10 18:31:09 CEST 2014 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) II Neo N40L Dual-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
n40l ~ # lspci | grep -e audio -e Audio

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series]

03:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
```

```
03:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Virtuoso 100 (Xonar DX)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_virtuoso

   Kernel modules: snd_virtuoso
```

```
n40l ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep VIRTUOSO

CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO=m
```

Que CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO soit en module ou en dur dans le noyau ne change rien à l'affaire.

Certes, il y a bien du PulseAudio dans mon système qui reste en Openrc mais je ne sais pas du tout à quel niveau de PulseAudio je pourrais intervenir. Je n'ai jamais manipulé la moindre configuration de PulseAudio.

Le groupe 'audio' est vide d'utilisateurs ; Consolekit est compilé avec le USE 'acl' et ce service est démarré.

Pour information, voici les modèles de microphones neufs utilisés :

- Superlux E531

- Superlux E523/D

Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour résoudre mon problème ...

Je ne sais pas encore vraiment si je peux imputer le problème à la carte elle-même

J'ai également testé avec un Live DVD Gentoo et aussi une Ubuntu Live DVD et le problème reste le même : la voie droite du microphone est très atténuée.

Toute aide est la bienvenue

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Nov 25, 2014 7:00 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai passé le n40l sous systemd, espérant que cela puisse résoudre mon problème ... Il n'en est rien  :Sad: 

Cette carte PCIe Xonar DX 7+1 LP est une petite daube amha

Rien que le fait de cumuler LINE-IN, MIC-IN et SPDIF-OUT sur le même mini-jack me semble très étrange ...

Je donne des sorties de 'arecord' à tout hasard :

```
rem@n40l ~ $ arecord -l

**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels CAPTURE ****

carte 0: DX [Xonar DX], périphérique 0: Multichannel [Multichannel]

  Sous-périphériques: 0/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: DX [Xonar DX], périphérique 1: Digital [Digital]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

rem@n40l ~ $ arecord -L

sysdefault:CARD=DX

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=DX,DEV=0

    Xonar DX, Multichannel

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```

Je n'ai même pas de windows avec un slot PCIe pour tester l'entrée microphone ...

Amazon me demande de retourner la première carte, mais j'imagine que je vais avoir un souci si je le fais et qu'elle est testée totalement fonctionnelle.

Édition : je viens de demander le retour de la carte nouvellement reçue ; cela ne semble poser aucun problème pour Amazon (motif : incompatible, inutilisable)

Comment trouver une autre version de SND_VIRTUOSO pour mon noyau ?

Où adresser mon constat de ce problème pour le développement de SND_VIRTUOSO ?

Et rééquilibrer la balance du microphone n'est pas une bonne solution ; l'atténuation de la voie droite est vraiment trop forte ; même en parlant du côté adéquat du microphone, le résultat est très mauvais.

Bref ... une prise de tête cette Xonar DX   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je vais essayer d'en parler à https://www.thomann.de où j'ai acheté les microphonesLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Sep 12, 2014 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Es-tu sûr que l'entrée microphone est stéréo ? C'est la première fois que j'entends ça   :Shocked: 

Et es-tu sûr que c'est un micro stéréo, et pas un micro mono avec sortie symétrique ?

Pour Amazon, tu peux remballer un produit sans problème, via la clause de rétractation d'une semaine : ils te reprennent le produit sans broncher, qu'il soit fonctionnel ou pas.

----------

## pti-rem

Oui, j'en suis certain : il s'agit d'une entrée microphone stéréo

Les microphones testés sont des vrais microphones stéréo :

http://www.thomann.de/fr/superlux_e531.htm

http://www.thomann.de/fr/superlux_e523d.htm

Et SONY F-99EX

Et en refaisant des tests d'enregistrement avec la machine de référence (n73sm) et Audacity, je m'aperçois que ce sont les deux voies de l'entrée microphone de la Xonar DX qui sont très atténuées et la voie droite davantage.

Je le vois au niveau d'entrée du microphone que j'ai à établir avec pavucontrol sur le n73sm (50%). Si je positionne le pavucontrol au même niveau sur le n40l, je n'ai qu'une onde quasiment plate avec Audacity.

Autre chose, dans alsamixer, je n'ai pas de réglage de niveau de Mic Boost pour la Xonar DX ; uniquement Muté ou en OO ; Alors que la carte son HDA Intel PCH du n73sm me donne une possibilité d'augmenter le Mic Boost

Donc, en vrai, ce sont les deux voies de l'entrée microphone de la Xonar DX qui sont très atténuées ; et la droite davantage. Je change le Sujet du premier post.

----------

## pti-rem

En butinant :

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=152933

La contribution de durazelI à 2013-12-18 21:43:31 peut sembler intéressante

voir aussi : http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php/topic,123529.0.html

Le problème est donc connu.

Où puis-je voir le cours du développement de SND_VIRTUOSO ?

Je pourrai aussi m'essayer le Version  Firmware 2008.10.08  update ...

C'est pas gagné cette affaire   :Very Happy: 

Est-ce que : http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-virtuoso

Pourrait m'aider ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie avec la version live de alsa-driver, en désactivant ALSA du kernel .

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai désactivé Alsa du kernel

Je ne comprends pas bien 'live' ;

J'essaie de prendre alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre de l'overlay "poly-c"

J'ai mis : ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso"

Dans mon make.conf

J'ai une erreur :

```
...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h ... no

The file /usr/src/linux/include/INCLUDE_VERSION_H does not exist.

Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution

or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel

sources (default is /lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/source).

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/config.log

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre::poly-c failed (compile phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 4191:  Called econf '--without-oss' '--without-pcm-oss-plugins' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/build' '--with-moddir=/lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/alsa-driver' '--with-redhat=no' '--with-suse=no' '--with-isapnp=auto' '--with-sequencer' '--with-cards= virtuoso' '--with-card-options=all'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre::poly-c'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre::poly-c'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/temp/build.log'
```

```
n40l ~ # emerge -pv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.14.14:3.14.14  USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

J'ai essayé de faire un lien :

```
n40l ~ # ln /usr/src/linux-3.14.14-gentoo/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-3.14.14-gentoo/include/linux/
```

La compilation se lance mais j'ai une autre erreur bien avant dans le processus  :

```
...

from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.c:1:

include/linux/vmalloc.h:68:14: note: previous declaration of ‘vzalloc’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c: In function ‘snd_compat_vmalloc_to_page’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:38:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘VMALLOC_VMADDR’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:40:13: error: ‘init_mm’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:40:13: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:43:2: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘pmd_offset’ from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

In file included from include/linux/mm.h:51:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.14.14-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/pci.h:4,

                 from include/linux/pci.h:1388,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/include/adriver.h:877,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:19:

/usr/src/linux-3.14.14-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/pgtable.h:576:22: note: expected ‘struct pud_t *’ but argument is of type ‘struct pgd_t *’

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:44:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pte_offset’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.c:44:6: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/memory_wrapper.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/drivers/mpu401] Error 2

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25/drivers] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.14.14-gentoo'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre::poly-c failed (compile phase):

 *   Make Failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4194:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre::poly-c'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre::poly-c'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/work/alsa-driver-1.0.25'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.25_pre/temp/build.log'
```

----------

## xaviermiller

que donne 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 ?

----------

## pti-rem

```
n40l ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

  [2]   linux-3.14.14-gentoo *
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de prendre contact avec le mainteneur de l'ebuild (polynomial-c ?).

----------

## pti-rem

Oui, je comprends.

Je te remercie Xavier.

J'ai contacté polynomial-c _AT_ gentoo.org

éditon : toujours pas de réponse depuis et http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-sound/alsa-driver s'est vidé complètement.

J'ai retiré l'overlay poly-c de mon système.

----------

